# Anyone with later VCDS? SW London



## TTOBES (Mar 5, 2009)

Afternoon all,
My A6 C7 is suffering from intermittent cases of the alarm going off. Battery voltage checked both when engine running and not and both numbers fine. Have put WD 40 in all the door/boot/bonnet catches but still goes off on average every 16/20 hours.

If there's anyone in SW London with VCDS that will read a 2017 A6 to perhaps tell me where the issue is coming from, I'd welcome to hear from you! Can pay in readies or some cans of Brewdog.
Thanks!


----------

